# Older Hewes platform issues



## Forgottencoast (Aug 25, 2017)

Hello all, I have a ‘93 Hewes Bonefisher. The issue I’ve found with these older hulls is the mounting design for the poling platform. My platform is very shaky at times, esp in rougher water on our tarpon flats here in my area. Has anyone found a fix for these unstable platforms? I talked to a guide friend in sassa who is running an old silver king that had the same mounting design. He had a fabricator move the entire thing forward 6” and moved the front mounting brackets forward from directly on top of the transom. Any idea on the cost of something like this? I think it is a good idea to solve a lot of my problem, as well as add a step halfway to the top. Thanks for any info you may have

Josh


----------



## Capt Crunch (Jul 15, 2016)

Forgottencoast said:


> Hello all, I have a ‘93 Hewes Bonefisher. The issue I’ve found with these older hulls is the mounting design for the poling platform. My platform is very shaky at times, esp in rougher water on our tarpon flats here in my area. Has anyone found a fix for these unstable platforms? I talked to a guide friend in sassa who is running an old silver king that had the same mounting design. He had a fabricator move the entire thing forward 6” and moved the front mounting brackets forward from directly on top of the transom. Any idea on the cost of something like this? I think it is a good idea to solve a lot of my problem, as well as add a step halfway to the top. Thanks for any info you may have
> 
> Josh


I replaced all three factory platforms (2001 Hewes 18 Bonefisher, 2007 Maverick 17 HPXV, 1992 Hewes 16 Bonefisher restore) with a custom Bluepoint Fabrication platform (Titusville, FL).


----------



## Forgottencoast (Aug 25, 2017)

There’s an idea! What did the new platform cost you, if you don’t mind me asking? If I went that route I’d definitely want it a little higher than the platform you have there. It does look good and sturdy though! Thank you!


----------



## Capt Crunch (Jul 15, 2016)

Forgottencoast said:


> There’s an idea! What did the new platform cost you, if you don’t mind me asking? If I went that route I’d definitely want it a little higher than the platform you have there. It does look good and sturdy though! Thank you!


Plan to spend $800.00 , which may vary according to all the extras and custom work that you want. Suggest that you call Blue Point Fabrication in Titusville, Florida to confirm pricing.


----------



## Capt Crunch (Jul 15, 2016)

Another view of the 1992 Hewes 16 Bonefisher platform......


----------

